

This Is Not A Manifesto About The Music Industry - jamesmcn
http://www.analogindustries.com/blog/entry.php?blogid=1344996255403

======
jamesmcn
Not-manifesto here:
[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14963589/Have_You_Got_Any_Matches.p...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14963589/Have_You_Got_Any_Matches.pdf)

~~~
secretwhistle
This is an awesome bit of writing. Thanks (sincerely) for posting this here.

